# Twins after Mirena? Is it a real thing?



## mamawolf

So I am 5 weeks pregnant. I had my Mirena removed during my period in November and got pregnant that next cycle. So no period in between. I keep seeing things from different forums about the chance of twins being really high right after Mirena removal? Is that a real thing? They do run in my family but I’m only 28 so not in that “older being more likely to have twins” bracket. I’m hoping they’ll want to do a dating scan at my appointment on the 14th (I’ll be just over 6 weeks) since my cycle after Mirena was so long. According to LMP I should be more like 8 weeks but I know I’m not that far along. 

Have any of you ladies gotten pregnant right after Mirena removal?


----------



## Cluckey2018

Did you ever get an answer? I'm in the same boat!


----------



## mamawolf

So far with three ultrasounds there’s only one! So didn’t prove true with me!


----------

